# Adoption and True Parents



## satz (Aug 15, 2007)

I was just wondering;

If a child was to be adopted and raised by adoptive parents, should the discovery of the identity of his or her natural parents mean anything to that child? Does the child have any obligation to the natural parents?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 15, 2007)

Obligation as in what? As far as I know they have no LEGAL obligation.


----------



## satz (Aug 15, 2007)

I meant moral or biblical obligation.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't think so. Respect as elders, sure. But beyond that, nope, not in my opinion.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 15, 2007)

Not necessarily, but it if they chose to reclaim that part of their family, then yes, they would. Having a relationship with them though does not mean they are turning away the adopted family. And my advice to adoptive parents would be to be fully supportive.


----------



## satz (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

